# middle school kids in Bangkok



## nita (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello,
I just moved to Bangkok two weeks ago with my thirteen year old son. He won't be enrolled in school during the year that we are here but instead is studying privately with tutors. At the moment my biggest issue is trying to figure out how to find English speaking kids his age for him to hang out with. Any ideas? His interests are more rock music and computer skills than sports. Thanks! Nita


----------



## Winkie (Aug 8, 2008)

Why not enroll him in school? I think this is the biggest social opportunity he will have. Ahat about Summar Camps, all schools do them, places liek Bangkok Dolphins do them also (Swimming Club), Social events at the Western Clubs and Embassies (I seldom frequent this, so know very little).

Which country are you from? Where are you lining in Bangokok? 

There are Country Clubs, Ladies Clubs etc... many members have kids, and the clubs oftne organise family based events.


----------



## nita (Sep 13, 2008)

Winkie said:


> Why not enroll him in school? I think this is the biggest social opportunity he will have. Ahat about Summar Camps, all schools do them, places liek Bangkok Dolphins do them also (Swimming Club), Social events at the Western Clubs and Embassies (I seldom frequent this, so know very little).
> 
> Which country are you from? Where are you lining in Bangokok?
> 
> There are Country Clubs, Ladies Clubs etc... many members have kids, and the clubs oftne organise family based events.



Thanks, I will check them out.


----------

